# Exercises you enjoy?



## Bonnie23 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi

I'm looking for new inspiration with exercise.

I've always hated running, get bored during walking and feel intimidated to go to a gym. I used to love swimming but at my weight (17st) I feel too self conscious to go.

Basically I'm looking at some exercises that might motivate me to try that is something I can enjoy and wondered what you all like to do?

Thank you 
B x


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 17, 2019)

Sorry, I am not much help as I love running.  try not to let being self conscious put you off swimming if you like it, once you are in the water you are mostly hidden anyway.  I also like Zumba but don't get to go much anymore due to lack of time as I run 4 times per week.  

Alternatively, could you join some dance classes like Ciroc (also called modern jive), it is sociable as well as exercise.   Or try the trusty old exercise dvd's you can get some dancing ones as well, close your curtains, and have a dancing party in your living room.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 18, 2019)

I am sorry that you feel self conscious doing the exercise you most love.   It is easy for me to say, but the more larger-sized people do these things, the more are encouraged to go along:  if people only see skinny people in the water, they might not swim themselves.   You could be someone else's role model.

I'm sure that it takes a lot of bravery to go swimming regularly if you are self conscious, however big or small you are;  I'm not saying that you wouldn't meet unkind people either.

But I just wanted to urge you to stuff them;  remember that their views don't reflect the views of most of the people in the water.  People like that dont deserve to dictate what you do.  Did you know that there are a lot of outdoor swimming societies now?   A lot of the ignorant people don't turn up to outdoor swimming group meets


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 18, 2019)

Sorry I didn't even answer your question. Walking makes me feel alive;  there is always something new to see on two legs and I can walk to a lot of places In my daily life, so sneaking exercise in there.  My friend plays a Pokemon Go game on her phone, which motivates her (she has to walk to certain places to collect prizes, like an arcade style computer game in real life).  Another friend counts steps.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 18, 2019)

Walking can be great, you could take an mp3 player or similar along and walk to the tunes (although I do notice this tends to change your pace depending on the beat of the song lol) I'm fortunate that there is a beautiful nature trail and a river etc to walk in my town, is there possibly a walking group in your area you could join as then there would be others to talk with etc therefore may not be  as boring?

I used to be a fitness freak until I was diagnosed but was scared what effect a gym session would have on my levels so I haven't hit the gym in almost 3 years

I recently got a cross trainer and am loving getting back into it again is that maybe something you'd be interested in trying?

How about games? The Nintendo Wii has some great games such as Wii Fitness and also the just dance games, we used to have a session of that every weekend and it's fun at the same time

if swimming is something you enjoy though, get on it girl, so you feel like your not ideal, be proud of what you have, if you wanna loose some weight then that's completely up to you, but don't hide, pull that swimming costume on and stride out there with your head held high and think I can do this, I'm trying to better myself! (we have to look at bigger men without tops on in the summer remember!)

I hope you find something you enjoy and I hope you can get that confidence to get back out there and enjoy something you used to! 
xx


----------



## TrevA (Jul 18, 2019)

I know I’m biased, but you can’t beat riding a bike! Your weight is supported so you don’t get any joint or muscle issues that can occur from running, you are getting out into the countryside and enjoying the fresh air and making the most of the lovely weather we are having.

If you are self conscious, then you can cycle indoors by putting your bike on a turbo trainer, but this is not half so much fun. There is an online cycling platform called Zwift, where you ride in a virtual world. This makes it more bearable, but I still prefer cycling outside.

I’m just under 17st, so you don’t have to be a Lycra-clad racing snake to ride a bike.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 19, 2019)

I have a big trampoline in the garden. not only good for jumping but as a soft surface for stretches and yoga - very kind to knees, plus I can lie on it and hear the birds and watch the apples getting larger.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 19, 2019)

Walking for me! I don't find it all boring - always something new to look at, commune with the birds, don't have to wear poxy "sports gear", I like being in motion, it feels good etc etc. It was so annoying when I became hobbled with peripheral artery disease & I've put a lot of work into making that better.

Does chew up time, though, if you walk a fair distance.

I hate gymns - nasty rooms full of torture machines & desperate people sweating & grunting


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 19, 2019)

Cycling is a really good one, it uses a lot of energy and helps tone muscle.  It’s also functional so it’s easier to avoid feeling self conscious.  I’d rather stab myself in the eye than go to a gym, those people are not my people, but I do go to a few community groups, the wibble wobbles are a netball group all shapes and sizes, all ability levels and basically good fun, I also do an aerobics class called bounce which is great, it’s basically fun whilst working up a sweat.  I think it’s really about finding the fun, and at the same time finding a group of people who share the same objective.  I’m not in it for competition or for the clean eating, only eat a celery stick once every other day, cheekbones like a razor selfie on Instagram, I just want to get the blood pumping and have some fun.   Competitive healthiness brings out the cowbag in me, and that’s hard work, she’s only small and is generally suppressed by the Duracell bunny she shares accommodation with, but out she comes, so it’s best for them if I stay away


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 19, 2019)

Walking for me too. It's the only excerise I really enjoy. I started doing 5k then worked my way up from there.


----------



## bakebeans (Jul 21, 2019)

I like walking. I’m on my feet all day at work and challenge myself to reach 10,000 steps by lunch then I easily do another 5,000 in the afternoon and can hit 20,000 a day pottering around the house and garden after work. At weekends I try and go for a walk early in the morning if I can do 7,000 steps before 9am I can take it easy for the rest of the day. 

I’ve found fitness videos on utube. Body fit by Amy is great there’s a fat burning one that’s 12 mins long and a hiit one that’s 20 mins long. You work at your own level 

I started off in May at almost 17 stone and I’m now 1lb off losing 2 stone as much as cutting down on food and eating healthy has helped the exercise has done so much for me. Today I went swimming and actually felt confident although I’m still big I know I’m working hard to change that and if anyone has anything to say about that then screw them I’m proud of what I’ve managed so far.


----------



## Rob51 (Jul 22, 2019)

The Wii fit could be ideal for you Bonny - plenty of exercise with nobody watching you.

A spot of gardening is a good form of exercise too.

For me its:
Walking my dog
Golf
Gardening

My dog enjoys his walks but I'm sadly not that good at the other too.

Take care..


----------



## Bonnie23 (Jul 22, 2019)

Rob51 said:


> The Wii fit could be ideal for you Bonny - plenty of exercise with nobody watching you.
> 
> A spot of gardening is a good form of exercise too.
> 
> ...


I've just been using my Nintendo Wii playing Just Dance! I don't think it's the most intense of exercise but it still made me sweat so that must be good. I'm going to look into the camera thing for the PS3 as well.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 23, 2019)

Bonnie23 said:


> I've just been using my Nintendo Wii playing Just Dance! I don't think it's the most intense of exercise but it still made me sweat so that must be good. I'm going to look into the camera thing for the PS3 as well.


I am of the opinion that some exercise is better than none. If you do't enjoy you are less likely to keep it up.


----------



## Ditsy daisy (Nov 9, 2019)

Bonnie23 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for new inspiration with exercise.
> 
> ...


Hey how are you doing? I know it sounds really funny but, I like dancing to this kids programs music that used to come on cbeebies channel. It's called lazytown lol its so catchy and energetic dance type music. I like pretending I'm Stephanie and try to do some of the moves haha. I like listening to christian dance music aswell so dance to that sometimes. Worship dancing is nice and therapeutic too. Don't feel self conscious everyone is all shapes and sizes we're all beautiful in our own way. If you feel shy why not get a modest swimming costume that covers you more I've got one!☺ but I can't swim. Do something you enjoy how about photography? something that gets you walking without noticing? From ditsydaisy ☺


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 9, 2019)

I missed this thread before, so thanks for bringing it up again, @Ditsy daisy 

I'm not well enough to "exercise" (couldn't see the point of something like a gym anyway), but gardening is great for keeping moving without realising how much you're doing, and definitely lowers blood sugar levels!

Have you taken up anything new since you started the thread, @Bonnie23 ?


----------



## Bonnie23 (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi

I've actually joined a gym, which I never thought would happen. I sometimes go with a friend I used to work with which makes it more of a social thing. I cant say I particularly enjoy it but it's on my way back from work so I have no excuse not to go. I tried doing exercises at home but I found I'd always find an excuse not to do it where as once I'm at the gym I know I have no choice


----------



## Browser (Dec 24, 2019)

Golf for me ........ 2 to 5 rounds a week.  Some say a waste of a good walk but a wasted walk is better than no walk.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 21, 2020)

I have just taken up women's rugby, love it so far. Great group of ladies. Something I have never done before but it's great being part of team, being needed too, as they did not have enough players for the matches. 

And they said all levels of fitness which is helpful too, I walk a lot, run a little but I have no strength in my upper half and I dont cope well with hard work/pain or cardiac so something fun was needed.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2020)

My eldest stepdaughter played Rugby many moons ago when she was a lot younger, had a trial booked for Warks but meanwhile had a car accident and suffered whiplash so had to give it up.  That was over 30 years ago but she did the next best thing - married an amateur rugby player from …. Rugby!  LOL


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 22, 2020)

Love that Jenny! 
There’s a few women on the team who are returning players, for it young and now have come back. We range in age from 18-50 so it’s a great mixture of people, and some like me who don’t even know the rules. Warrington my birth town is league team too so even if I had seen any of that it would be the wrong type! Haha!


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 23, 2020)

trophywench said:


> My eldest stepdaughter played Rugby many moons ago when she was a lot younger, had a trial booked for Warks but meanwhile had a car accident and suffered whiplash so had to give it up.  That was over 30 years ago but she did the next best thing - married an amateur rugby player from …. Rugby!  LOL


I’ve dated a couple of rugby players (amateur and pro) over the years and I’d agree that your stepdaughter has good taste in men!


----------

